
The C Conference - sebkomianos
http://www.cconf.org/
======
philips
I messed up the pricing windows and it has gone into late registration
pricing. I will fix that up. The ticket pricing will start at $225 for early
bird.

In the mean time please participate in the reverse cfp.
<http://www.cconf.org/pfc/>

~~~
pquerna
I really want to give a talk about using libuv. It isn't a perfect library,
but it is really one of the first to build a portable API for high performance
event loops. (libev is great, and on *nix libuv uses it internally, but on
Windows it doesn't use IO Completion ports)

<https://github.com/joyent/libuv>

------
densh
CCAN looks really promising. I really wish it would take off. IMO every
language should have it's own PyPI/CPAN/Gems implementation.

Having dependency management tool for that will also be incredibly useful. (Is
there anything like pip for C modules?)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The closest thing to PIP for C libraries is probably your distributions
package manager, if you're on Linux. That can even get you the source code, I
think.

